# To je ale kolík.



## Hello__World

Ahoj, jak vysvětlit Britovi, význam slova kolík ve smyslu chlápek "To je ale kolík )"

narazili jste na něco podobného

dík


----------



## ilocas2

cool


----------



## hwdnrtt

haha! 

Můj problém je, že jsem slovo "kolík" v tomto smyslu nikdy neslyšel. Můžeš zkusit trošku upřesnit význam? Jako "přátelskej" týpek, "pohodovej" chlap?

Chlápek se v zásadě dá překládat několika způsoby. Napadá mě hlavně "bloke", "fella" nebo "dude" (každé následující více neformální). Další variantou je slovo "chap", ale to už trošku zavání tím, že se dobře oblíká 

Rodilí mluvčí mě určitě doplní (opraví).


----------



## Hello__World

Ahoj, je to něco jako "týpek", někdo kdo se vymyká okolí, obvykle nějakým větším výkonem nebo něčím pro ostatní legračním, možná by se dalo říct, že vyčuhuje, stejně jako nějaký kolík 

Například, když někdo přijde na Vánoční trh v kraťasech, mohu říct, že to je dobrej kolík.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím Hello_World, 





> něco jako "týpek", někdo kdo se vymyká okolí, obvykle nějakým větším výkonem nebo něčím pro ostatní legračním (...) když někdo přijde na Vánoční trh v kraťasech, mohu říct, že to je dobrej kolík.


 V daných kontextech by se hodil výraz "he's (a bit of) an oddball", nebo v pozitivnějším slova smyslu "he's (a bit of) a character".


----------

